# Atomic RACE SG w/RACE 1018 bindings. 6 races!



## bosshogg (Jun 3, 2008)

ATTENTION SKI RACERS-

Especially you J4s! Ready for the Super G? Here are the sleds.

I'm selling one pair of 2005 Atomic RACE SG, (195cm Super G Team Race Stock) with Atomic RACE 1018 <DIN 10/18> Full Flex bindings, mounted on Atomic Race Plate. These skis are ready to race. Meticulously maintained, race-only, skied in 6 races by same professional athlete. Regular hand tuning by World Cup team wax technicians, regularly hot-boxed, immaculate condition. Never seen a grind. Extremely fast! $1075/pair new. Make reasonable offer. Ebay in a week.

Email me for more details. boss@bosshogg.biz


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2008)

$275????  What's the turn radius?  And you only have 29 posts..I always thought it was standard to have at least 100 posts before you sell something..so get posting..lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 3, 2008)

So, I'm a little confused.  When you say 'regularly hot boxed' does that mean you bring the skis inside the gondola car with you or do the skis travel in the car with you on the way to the mountain?


----------



## bosshogg (Jun 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> $275????  What's the turn radius?  And you only have 29 posts..I always thought it was standard to have at least 100 posts before you sell something..so get posting..lol



33 meters. Sorry on the minimum post breach. $400 and I would probably skip the auction. Email me and see if we can work out a deal.

boss@bosshogg.biz


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> So, I'm a little confused.  When you say 'regularly hot boxed' does that mean you bring the skis inside the gondola car with you or do the skis travel in the car with you on the way to the mountain?



Hot boxes are for ski tuning. Keeps several skis warm a time to let wax absorb in the bases.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> $275????  What's the turn radius?  And you only have 29 posts..I always thought it was standard to have at least 100 posts before you sell something..so get posting..lol



I think we can give Boss Hog a pass for his awesome Sugarloaf reports last season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 5, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Hot boxes are for ski tuning. Keeps several skis warm a time to let wax absorb in the bases.



good to know

I was actually making a joke.  The term 'hot box' is often used in reference to herb usage in a gondola or car with the windows closed tight.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 5, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> good to know
> 
> I was actually making a joke.  The term 'hot box' is often used in reference to herb usage in a gondola or car with the windows closed tight.



When I was in basic training, they would do a hot box to punish us. Lock us in a big room with the windows closed an make us do pt for an hour or so. Turns the place into a big sauna and you can barely stand up because of all the sweat on the floor. uke:


----------



## bosshogg (Jun 6, 2008)

Last chance! Ebay on Monday.

$375

Let me know by Sunday night at:


boss@bosshogg.biz


----------



## bosshogg (Jun 18, 2008)

Sold. Thanks!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> Sold. Thanks!



congrats..in a way..I'm glad you didn't sell those to me for $325 because I'd go too fast on those..:???:


----------

